# Meet Brave Our Pointer Guardian Dog



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

Meet Brave our biggest and eldest dog on Queue Farms. There are right now this one dog and 3 puppies 2 male and 1 female. Brave is pointer as far as I know and he is with us for 3 4 years now.

Let me know if u like him


Queue Farms: Brave : Our Dog


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love pointers.. He is really handsome..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I suppose that if I were thinking of harming your stock and saw Brave coming at me all serious-like, I would take notice! 

He looks like he would prefer a nice rub on top of his head instead.


----------



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

_*Yes few days back our neighbors got robbers in their house brave furiously tried to break the metal door to kick them. He never let stranger to roam in lane in night.*_



gone-a-milkin said:


> I suppose that if I were thinking of harming your stock and saw Brave coming at me all serious-like, I would take notice!
> 
> He looks like he would prefer a nice rub on top of his head instead.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hounds can be surprisingly good watch dogs. You have a handsome lad.


----------

